# Oleanders Not Blooming



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I have around 10 Oleanders in my backyard along the fence and they are bright green and growing but they are not flowering. When I bought them they had blooms. Now two years later they are 3 to 7 feet tall and nothing. What do i need to do?


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

For Fall\Spring side dressing of HIGH QUALITY compost.

For now - find something with a higher phosphorous content to help with the blooms. Hasta Grow comes to mind...NPK is 6 12 6...12 is the Phosphorous.

Some gurus will be along shortly...


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Not a guru, but I agree with swifty. N-P-K = Leaves, Flowers, Roots - so you want something with a higher middle number. Hasta is a good choice. Good luck!


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

My oleanders have never bloomed...as I understand it, they get too much water...if they were stressed, they would bloom.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

fletchoman said:


> My oleanders have never bloomed...as I understand it, they get too much water*...if they were stressed, they would bloom.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> True...I read somewhere that when blooming plants are underwatered their 'brains' (LOL) somehow tell them to think..."Oh My God...I'm about to die so I better flower and seed to carry on the family"...
> 
> A little facetious...but probably true...


----------

